# Rose/white Schwinns....lets See Em!



## CrazyDave (Mar 21, 2016)

Lets see those pink and white schwinns!  Did schwinn make any other pink and white bikes other than hollywood, fiesta, starlet, deb, debutante, american, miss teen??  (newer stuff excluded).


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 21, 2016)

Sure thing. 61 debutante and 66 miss teen.


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 21, 2016)

Very cool! Never seen a "Miss teen" Before! Nice debutante too man, diggin those original lights....im currently lookin for a set, jeez things are like golden hens teeth!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 21, 2016)

The miss teen model was a one year 1966. Schwinn had a couple girls bikes like this that were only made one year, the 1959 Catalina is another example.


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 21, 2016)

Dang just checked all my hollywood frames, no 66, was gonna make a miss teen outta one. 

Well, I got my pinkies in parts or awaiting restoration...but here they are. lol


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 21, 2016)

Here's my daughter's Starlet. Really clean bike.


----------



## BooGTS (Jun 20, 2016)

62 Debutante:


----------



## XBPete (Jun 20, 2016)

The team wants their bikes back bro!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 20, 2016)

XBPete said:


> The team wants their bikes back bro!
> 
> View attachment 331097



They are gonna have to "earn" em


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 24, 2016)

I have an American in those colors, think it's a 64.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 26, 2016)

Just picked this up for my daughter.


----------



## sld6914 (Jun 27, 2016)

This little starlet is ready for a cleanup, my daughter is excited to ride it.


----------

